# Flamingo Reds



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

This last Sunday the 28th was very productive right out front of Flamingo for Reds. The grass flats right to the east of Frank Key on the end of the oncoming tide were just great. The weather was on the cool side with a light wind out of the north and the water was very murky due I guess to all the wind during the week. It was a lot of blind casting and slow moving the artificials on the bottom. If it wasn’t for a pod of about 8 dolphins creating havoc all around us, we probably would have caught more fish. I was kind of fun watching the show though, so not all bad. We then moved over to Snake Bight which was covered with mullet and nothing else. We did catch a couple of baby snook in the channel on artificial baits, again moving super slowly. Beautiful day overall. Looking forward to the coming months down there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice fish! We need you to drop a pin on the honey hole though.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Franks Key ! ! !

I have been telling all the park rangers for years that is the only place I fish and no mater what I catch it come from Franks Key.


----------



## Backcountryangler (Mar 30, 2021)

Flamingo fishing has been great. Saw 3 triples cruising the flat and doubled up on Saturday near Sandy Key.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Mako 181 said:


> Franks Key ! ! !
> 
> I have been telling all the park rangers for years that is the only place I fish and no mater what I catch it come from Franks Key.


Yeah, most people bypass it to go to Snake Bight which actually doesn’t look all that great right now. Lots of grass gone from the Snake.


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Nice Trips.


----------

